# Super Small H2O Powerhead



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Im looking for a Super Small H2O Powerhead for my 10 gal. There is a stagnant part just behind some driftwood and I want to makes sure nutrients are being flushed to that part of the aquascape...any suggestions would be appreciated. The smaller the better, power is not really an issue.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I love this little guy. Perfect size for a 10 gallon, nearly perfect with flow. You can opt for the bigger one which is only slightly bigger, but offers optimium flow. Since they're so cheap purchase one of each! 

79 Gph $11.50 includes shipping

130 Gph $ 12.50 includes shipping


_79 gph pictured above 
_
Also you can also refer to this thread for more options in


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

awesome...thanks


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't get it from aquariumselect on ebay. Took him two weeks to ship the item after I ordered and paid for it.

My ottos love the flow from my 79 GPH powerhead.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The very small "powerheads" are not really powerheads. A powerhead is made to fit on the undergravel filter tube to suck water up out of them, so they have a tubular water inlet. When they are this small they just have a grid on the pump housing that the inlet water goes thru. Most vendors then call them "pumps". I know this is nit picking to some extent, but if you hope to mount a filter sponge on the powerhead, it almost has to be a real powerhead. The problem I had with a tiny pump like that was that crud would block the inlet flow. Crud being bits of leaves, snails, bits of algae, etc. I never did figure out how to avoid having to do a thorough cleaning of the inlet every week or so.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

If you want to go smaller than Via Aqua you can could use pumps designed for terrariums.
The Zoo med micro pump 104 is adjustable from between 30 and 55 GPH.
The Repti Flo 200 is at 45 GPH but I believe this pump may be being phased out.
I agree with the maintenance issue. When I have kept powerheads in the aquarium it does seem to be a constant chore to keep the inlet clean.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hoppy makes a great point. The greatest disadvantage to these pump/ "powerheads" is that they do require biweekly cleaning of the sponge inside. Cleaning doesn't require much besides taking out the sponge and rinsing it off, but I see that it can be annoy to some.

-John N.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I have one of these smaller pumps and yes, the intake will have to be cleaned often. However, I've found a fix that helps cut down on maintenance on our larger powerhead intake in our 75 gallon tank, which you might be able to adapt for this smaller pump. 

We have a large powerhead hidden in the back of our 75 gallon. The relatively small intake (about the size of a quarter) would clog fairly frequently with bits of leaves. We placed a plastic cover with narrow slots with much more surface area over the small powerhead intake. This allows the powerhead to work very well for much longer periods of time without a cleaning. And cleaning can be done easily by shutting off the powerhead during water changes and running a gravel vac over the larger intake. In our case, we were lucky that an old unused plastic thermometer safety cover with slots fit perfectly over the intake of our powerhead. If you can find a plastic mesh rectangle, or shape some plastic mesh into a larger rectangle that you can glue over the small pump intake, this larger intake area would take longer to clog. Then just shut power off during a water change and gravel vac the intake.

Hope this helps.


----------

